# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Happiness is a new Nikon from UPS

## JEK

D7000 has arrived! Now to sell a D700 and a D5000 . . . 


http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d7000.htm


 



he D7000 is Nikon's most advanced camera at any price. The fact that it sells for $1,200 make it a no-brainer, which is why it's sold out. The D7000 is Nikon's best DSLR ever.

Among the many things I love about the D7000, in addition to how much better and faster it handles than any other Nikon DSLR (and I also own a professional Nikon D3), is that the pictures I make with the D7000 simply look better than what I've ever gotten with any other digital camera. The effects are subtle, but as a prolific photographer, I see that the colors are simply better, especially under difficult light under which my D3 just doesn't look as good.

Unlike 2009's crappy D3000, Nikon really did their homework these past couple of years on the D7000, and everything about it just works better than older cameras, technically, artistically and ergonomically.

The D7000 has the highest linear resolution of any Nikon DSLR, and more overall resolution than any other Nikon under $7,500. The Nikon D7000 has technical performance better than every other Nikon DSLR priced under $7,500, and handles better than any Nikon DSLR, regardless of price.

The D7000 certainly replaces the old D300s, at a lower price for even higher technical and ergonomic performance.

This reminds me of 2004 when the new, less expensive D70 came out to replace 2002's D100. Nikon quickly realized it could keep selling the older, inferior D100 at a higher price, so it kept the D100 in the catalog. Nikon actually did this in the mid-2000s, hoodwinking the less informed into paying more for the older D100.

Even though the D7000's technical image quality and ergonomics are stellar, and it's viewfinder is as good as Nikon has ever made for DX, it's still much smaller than the finders of FX cameras. Those of us who shoot all day, every day, prefer the huge viewfinders of FX cameras. We also prefer how we can shoot both 35mm and FX cameras with exactly the same set of lenses. For most people, the D7000 is the camera to get, regardless of price, while FX is still the go-to camera for full-time pros. See also Is It Worth It.

Forget the technical mumbo-jumbo; pick up and shoot a D7000, and it just feels better and runs faster than every other Nikon. It's a lightweight, fast, quiet and refined powerhouse. If this were a LEICA, LEICAPHILES would be fainting over the D7000's extraordinary image quality, its refined manners, and the intoxicating experience that is the D7000.

----------


## amyb

use it and enjoy it in the best of health. I can't wait to see the pictures.

----------


## Larry

It's no replacement for the D700.  Keep the D700 too.

----------


## JEK

Much better than the 700, except for the FX. Auto ISO 6400

----------


## Rosemary

All good.
"Happiness Is a Warm Puppy"

----------


## Larry

John,

Excellent ISO 6400 performance.  Amazing at that price.

Since it's so far superior to your D700, I can't imagine anyone wanting the D700.  So I'll be happy to take it off your hands . . . .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## JEK

Also has true 1080p video with realtime focus and exposure adjustment. Make me an offer for the 700 :)

----------


## Larry

Opening offer: my eternal gratitude.

----------


## JEK

My counter: You can look it it the next time we are together.

----------


## Larry

It is interesting how the lower priced units are incorporating the features of the pro and semi pro models.  My brother just bought the Canon T2i--superb performance for the price (even though it is from that "other" company).

----------


## JEK

Be strong. Be faithful.

----------


## Larry

No problems with that.  I was defending Apple after buying my SE/30 back in 1989 when everyone thought I was crazy to buy a Mac.  Same with Nikon ever since I started using my Nikkormat EL.  Hey, we can't help it if some people insist on using inferior products.

----------


## JEK

Going to a wedding in Cabo this weekend and will give the D7000 a workout.

----------


## GramChop

Don't forget your struggling-photographer daughter down here in the south when considering what to do with your old cameras, Pops, 'ol buddy 'ol pal !!

----------


## JEK

Sister, you went to the dark side with that Canon.

----------


## GramChop

I never WENT to the dark side; I've always been on that side!

----------


## Larry

That's right John, we Nikon/Mac guys need to stick together.  That old D700 deserves to be in the hands of someone who will treat it right . . .

----------


## GramChop

Oh, I see how it is, Larry!  The 'ol boys/Nikon/Mac club.  I can't compete with that!    :Frown:

----------


## Eddie

If you give it to me, it may really bring someone over from the dark side... lol

----------


## amyb

I am listening to Phil as he views his first shots with his brand new Nikon 3100-it is sort of a giggling and purring racket that he is making.  He has the sunset and is now reviewing his first fashion shoot-yesterday was Tuesday you know. IDF or bust.....

----------

